# First one



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Well I managed to finish painting my house on the weekend, with a few hours spare on Sunday afternoon. So I went for a yak down in the Derwent. The weather was good and the bay was full of stink boats and shore bashers. I spoke to a few boaters. Only one out of three had any luck (2 bream).

But I managed to get my first fish from the yak - a decent sized flatty. :roll: Then after a quite patch exploring bream hidey holes I managed to spot a salmon jumping. Paddled over and cast out a power minnow SP. Got a tap, then let it sit for a while and bang a salmon hit the lure. About 1lb size.

Then I nearly discovered the hard way why I should always strap the rods onto the yak. I forgot to put the straps in this trip. I was untangling the second rod, while I had the rod I'd just caught the salmon on sitting accross my lap. Alld of a sudden it started flying off my lap into the water. :shock: I caught it in time and found another 1 pounder salmon on the end. It must have come right up to the kayak and got the soft plastic which would have been dangling only a metre in the water.

Then after a few more casts in the general area I then had that tell tale tug of a good sized bream. It did some decent runs in all directions. I had to stick the rod right into the water and under the yak to pull him out. 8) It ended up being about 38/39 cm. I paddled to shore for a couple of pics and released him back into the murky Derwent.

Cheers
Vert


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice bream hidey holes, and no way a boat could have fit into the gap to get in here. :wink:


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

More of Mr Breamski


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

The release


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Vert, know that wharf well mate.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice way to start your bream collection!!!

Well Done :lol:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Great way to start the fish file with a nice bream. top stuff.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Vert Well done mate and congrats on the first fish. the first of many I think.

Also congrats on the C&R. A bream like that would be considered an animal up here.


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice Bream Vert :wink: Sounds like you had a pretty good afternoon fishing.

I bet the hart rate went up when the rod on your lap took off.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Yep, it was a case of "What the F##K" :shock: :shock:

The good news is that it proves the fish are so unfazed by the yak that they'll come up and grab a soft plastic that's hanging just below the edge. 8)

Cheers
Vert


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice fishing Vert. Lovely bream


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

Well done . you guys sure do have some top looking bream water there.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

well done mate..
top bream already !

cheers


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

vert, thats a nice breamski.
I can't wait to get back on the river this weekend.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

congrats Vet on a really nice fish. That's a great way to get off the mark.

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done on the early captures Vert


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWV55JB4AABrfgAASYAcIIAgAXAA//9+gIACEGqeSD1MmRB6CYzUT0Gmgo00I9NTIADEIBlrAon95jLDAxJkbLhOjr6NcCFlaL2OHDstsl0CXx1z4K0BpDEG+B1zOUYets0q6bz71/PJyoY0KD0WlK0SBKSDA0MCZDpaQ3JcZ7r6LyZmNwTjrlZ0ftPaz7fzF+Iq6nDJc4gBlmwDl97WuNYVP4u5IpwoSC88kg8A=


----------

